# ViP922 "Refurbished" Crap, but good!



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Its interesting how the 922 has its own support forum. I got a 922 for free while working at a little store for a little IT help. Of course it was a reverb. I took it home ant got the MT.2 Ota thing and when I pulled the module door there was dust. Later in the same year the fans got loud so i thought I could pull the fan power and put a heat sink on it to keep it cool. I later thought i could pull the hard drive to witch kind i got. I pulled it out to the top of the drive had a little bit of dust covering. I looked at the model IT WAS A WD GREEN! (1tb) I hate those drives and they SUCK! Im going to find a replacement and see how it goes. The drive is good and the receiver is only used for OTA recording. If your 922 dies, NOW YA KNOW!


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

That is not new information really. Just about every DISH receiver replaced or installed after the first year is a refurbished unit. They are cleaned and tested, repaired if something shows up. On Refurbs. I believe the sticker on the back says REMANUFACTURED and the number above the R00 # starts with a "W".. It is not hidden information just not advertised.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes it is well known, mine has a sticker over a sticker


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know why it is "interesting" that we have a 922 support forum... We have support forums for several families of Dish receivers... it helps members more easily find support for their receivers.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't know why it is "interesting" that we have a 922 support forum... We have support forums for several families of Dish receivers... it helps members more easily find support for their receivers.


Correct, but it most of the other forums have various models included in one forum. (IE: HD with 211, 612, and more, SD with the 111,311, and others. Then Just the 922 all alone)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The 922 is kind of its own thing... On one level its a 722 receiver with built-in Sling... BUT it is running an early version of the original Hopper GUI, basically... heck, I think they even considered having commercial-skip on the 922 back in the day before they launched the Hopper and began mothballing it.

The 922 just sort of is an odd duck that doesn't fit in the other groups. One day, when it becomes fully retired and non-supported, it could be lumped into a "legacy" forum... I wonder how many 922 customers/users are out there. I still have mine... though technically it is my second one since the original one I had failed at some point.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The 922 is kind of its own thing...
> 
> I wonder how many 922 customers/users are out there. I still have mine...


There is one still at the X's home.....every once in a while there is something happening back home! So I just log in and watch.....The 922 from the bad start it got, and all those ruff waters it settled down.....She went through 3, but this fourth has been rock solid for years....went through like 3 in 18 months.....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My original one had a tuner failure... after several years... replacement has been fine since then. I don't use the Sling feature as much as I thought I might, but it's nice to have. I realize time and technology marches on, but I feel like the 922 never got its true recognition or support really. Dish seemed to see it as a "failure" on some level since it couldn't do all they originally planned for it... but a lot of the best parts live on in the Hopper series.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Stewart Vernon said:


> My original one had a tuner failure... after several years... replacement has been fine since then. I don't use the Sling feature as much as I thought I might, but it's nice to have. I realize time and technology marches on, but I feel like the 922 never got its true recognition or support really. Dish seemed to see it as a "failure" on some level since it couldn't do all they originally planned for it... but a lot of the best parts live on in the Hopper series.


Its hit and miss. But I love it. The "TurboHD" symbol seems to tie it all together for me! Just wish it wasn't so slow and problematic as it is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's funny you mention it being "slow" and it probably is... BUT I've played with some of the original Hoppers... not a Hopper 2 or a Hopper 3... and I always found the interface on the Hopper (can't speak to the newer carbon GUI, haven't played with that) to be a lot slower than the 922! So, maybe a 922 is slow compared to a Hopper 2 or 3... but compared to a Hopper original, my 922 seems lightning quick to me!


----------

